# HP DV6 7012tx, HP DV6- 6165tx , Dell XPS 15 or HP DV6 7010 tx ?



## Gourav Kundu (May 27, 2012)

I need a laptop that can run latest games at medium or High Details but most importantly i want to Run software like Autodesk Maya 2012, Autodesk 3ds Max etc. smoothly, please tell me which is the best among these :-
HP DV6 7012tx, HP DV6- 6165tx , Dell XPS 15 or HP DV6 7010 tx 
I have budget of Rs.50,000 but can extend it a bit if it worth.Thanks. Is it true that ATI radeon HD 6770m is better than Nvidia gt 540m ?


----------



## samudragupta (May 27, 2012)

go for the hp 6165tx.. and ofcourse the 6770m is better than 540m


----------



## Jripper (May 27, 2012)

I doubt you will find a dv6-6165tx anywhere at 50k. You would have to increase budget to 57k(thats the lowest unless you have godlike bargaining skills  ).

And yes 6770 is way way better than 540m.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

1. Go for HP 6165TX
2. Yes 6770 is better.


----------



## vikygopal (May 30, 2012)

I see many have recommended 6165, but isnt the Specs of 7010 much better than 6165? With 3rd gen i7 and 6 gb RAM, and to top it, comes at almost the same price. Just wondering if I have missed some important detail between the two.
Was thinking of buying 7010, so points for/against are welcome. 
Also, If any other laptops with the below config, please let me know.
2/3rd gen i7
6/8gb ram,
2gb gfx

Not a big time gamer, but will need the system to atleast support FIFA 13 at high settings 
Thank you.


----------



## sarthak (May 31, 2012)

^^^ For the softwares you want to run you need a better graphic card not processor, and 6165tx has the best graphics in the range. RAM can be upgraded if required thats why everyone 's suggesting you 6165 over 7010.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> ^^^ For the softwares you want to run you need a better graphic card not processor, and 6165tx has the best graphics in the range. RAM can be upgraded if required thats why everyone 's suggesting you 6165 over 7010.



Well, the thing is, the 6165 is no longer in stock, and they hiked the price of the 7010. So now what options are there?


----------

